# import Anweisungen unter Netbeans



## andy_a1962 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein Netbeans Anfänger und habe noch ein paar Probleme mit der IDE.
1. Wo schreibt NetBeans die import Anweisungen hin. Im Quellcode meiner Anweisung finde ich sie nicht.
    Wenn ich eine hinzufügen möchte, bekomme ich die Antwort "unötige Deklaration".
2. Ich möchte Beispielsweise die Eingabe eines TextField mit parseInt() in integer umwandeln. Dabei wird mir immer die parseInt() Methode mit "can not find" reklamiert.
Gruß Andy


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Mai 2010)

Klassen aus java.lang musst du ja auch nicht importieren. Und bei 2.) : wie benutzt du die Methode denn? Zeige mal ein bisschen Code!


----------



## andy_a1962 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

warum muß man für java.lang keine import Anweisung schreiben???

Hier der verwendete Code.


```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

/*
 * Zuschnitt.java
 *
 * Created on 05.05.2010, 22:37:11
 */


package zuschnitt;

/**
 *
 * @author Andy
 */
import java.lang.Integer;

public class Zuschnitt extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    /** Creates new form Zuschnitt */
    public Zuschnitt() {
        initComponents();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

        jDialog1 = new javax.swing.JDialog();
        jTextField1 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTextField2 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jMenuBar1 = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        jMenu1 = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItem1 = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        jMenuItem2 = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        jMenuItem3 = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        jMenu2 = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItem4 = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();

        jDialog1.setTitle("Plattenmaße"); // NOI18N
        jDialog1.setName("jDialog1"); // NOI18N

        jTextField1.setName("jTextField1"); // NOI18N

        jTextField2.setName("jTextField2"); // NOI18N

        jLabel1.setText("Länge");
        jLabel1.setName("jLabel1"); // NOI18N

        jLabel2.setText("Breite");
        jLabel2.setName("jLabel2"); // NOI18N

        jButton1.setText("jButton1");
        jButton1.setName("jButton1"); // NOI18N
        jButton1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jButton1ActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });

        javax.swing.GroupLayout jDialog1Layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(jDialog1.getContentPane());
        jDialog1.getContentPane().setLayout(jDialog1Layout);
        jDialog1Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(41, 41, 41)
                .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, false)
                    .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, jDialog1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jLabel1)
                            .addComponent(jLabel2))
                        .addGap(36, 36, 36)
                        .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                            .addComponent(jTextField1)
                            .addComponent(jTextField2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 52, Short.MAX_VALUE))))
                .addContainerGap(44, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        jDialog1Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(24, 24, 24)
                .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTextField1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel1))
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addGroup(jDialog1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTextField2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel2))
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addComponent(jButton1)
                .addContainerGap(27, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        jMenuBar1.setName("jMenuBar1"); // NOI18N

        jMenu1.setText("Eingaben");
        jMenu1.setName("jMenu1"); // NOI18N

        jMenuItem1.setText("Plattenmaße");
        jMenuItem1.setName("jMenuItem1"); // NOI18N
        jMenuItem1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jMenuItem1ActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jMenu1.add(jMenuItem1);

        jMenuItem2.setText("Teilemaße");
        jMenuItem2.setName("jMenuItem2"); // NOI18N
        jMenu1.add(jMenuItem2);

        jMenuItem3.setText("Anzahl");
        jMenuItem3.setName("jMenuItem3"); // NOI18N
        jMenu1.add(jMenuItem3);

        jMenuBar1.add(jMenu1);

        jMenu2.setText("Berechnung");
        jMenu2.setName("jMenu2"); // NOI18N

        jMenuItem4.setText("Berechnung X-Y");
        jMenuItem4.setName("jMenuItem4"); // NOI18N
        jMenu2.add(jMenuItem4);

        jMenuBar1.add(jMenu2);

        setJMenuBar(jMenuBar1);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 400, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 279, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        

    private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {       

        //***************************************************                          
        int xx = parseInt(jTextField1.getText());           // FEHLER parseInt()
        //***************************************************
        System.out.println(jTextField1.getText());
        System.out.println(jTextField2.getText());
    }                                        

    private void jMenuItem1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                           
        jDialog1.setBounds(400, 400, 200, 200);
        jDialog1.setVisible(true);
    }                                          

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new Zuschnitt().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }

    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JDialog jDialog1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel2;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenu1;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenu2;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar jMenuBar1;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItem1;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItem2;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItem3;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItem4;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTextField1;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTextField2;
    // End of variables declaration                   

}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Mai 2010)

Okay, also entweder du schreibst: 

```
Integer.parseInt(jTextField1.getText());
```

oder aber du benutzt statische imports

```
import static java.lang.Integer.*;
```

dann kannst du auch das Integer vorne weglassen !

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 3.9 Compilationseinheiten und eigene Pakete schnüren


----------

